# Anybody use molasses in DWC?



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 14, 2013)

As title states I'm looking for experience in adding molasses to DWC instead of the botanicare sweet supplement. I've done some reading and everyone makes teas, I was hope just to add it with the botanicare base products.


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll add Molasses to allot of different mediums including my DWC. It's the primary ingredient in many off the shelf fertilizers anyway - so many growers use it with-out realizing much of the potassium is derived from molasses, or a raw sugar alternative. 

I use a week solution when I do add it, and normally reserve the process for a bit later in the flowering cycle. In my situation, I find it often promotes broad bacterial growth in addition to supplying some bloom appropriate nutrients. When I add too much, it seems to promote growth indicative of nitrogen; foxtails and new white hairs on more mature buds. So I caution you to use only small amounts at first. 5 ml per gallon at first to see how it reacts with your current nutrient schedule.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 14, 2013)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> It's the primary ingredient in many off the shelf fertilizers anyway - so many growers use it with-out realizing much of the potassium is derived from molasses, or a raw sugar alternative.



Yeah that's what I learned last night while googling the sweet product, kinda made curious.

Do you add during veg too? I assume so but wanted to make sure
Jman thanks for your info and experience


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 14, 2013)

You know I only add it to veg very rarely. I'm an Earthjuice user, and they use it in both the Grow and Bloom formula so it's included the entire time I suppose. If it's already in your regular nutrients I would hold off adding extra until later in the cycle.

I've been making a switch recently however, to enriched soil and utilizing only solutions of liquid bone meal and molasses to increase bud size in flowering. I've been really happy with the results. 

With the DWC, as I mentioned I only add a weak solution and then later in flowering. I run organics in the hydro so essentially I'm growing the plants in a weak tea throughout. My issue has always been developing the same fungal rich ecosystem that feed the organic soil, as fungus simply grows poorly in saturated hydroponic mediums. 

In organics, fungus is primarily responsible for providing the bloom appropriate nutrients. I experimented with added wood chips to the hydroton to promote fungal growth and had excellant results, but I had to inoculate the chips before hand layering them on rich, moist soil in a bin in the garage for a few weeks. I'm still playing with the amounts and so forth but I'm happy thus far.


----------



## effdecaf (Nov 4, 2013)

What strain(s) did you inoculate them with? Very nice info right thurrr^


----------

